
LumaFix64: Commodore 64 with less stripes - erickhill
http://biosrhythm.com/?p=1340
======
DiabloD3
I find it amazing people are still producing new things for the C64, yet we
have computers a thousand times more powerful than that... in our pockets.

~~~
lb1lf
Not really, IMHO - the C64 is as if made for tinkering; if you want to design
hardware to interact with or enhance a computer, the C64 is the place to go;
just about every conceivable signal is easily accessible, a lot of the chips
are in sockets, rather than soldered in (thus easily replaceable or, for that
matter, simpler to break signals out of).

In addition, 6510 assembly is pretty straightforward getting into, so writing
your own software to make use of the hardware you just designed and built is
not unsurmountable for a hobbyist.

Heck, I still play with my C64 on occasion.

------
igitur
fewer stripes*

Sorry, couldn't restrain myself.

~~~
blt
not really, it's the intensity of the stripes rather than their count that is
reduced

~~~
macdice
So 'lesser'?

